# Suchformular in Access



## sasfed (4. März 2004)

Hallöle,

ich hab von VBA null Ahnung. Aber ich würd trotzdem gern eine Suchfunktion in die Database integrieren die ich gerade mache. Wie kann ich das anstellen?

schon im Vorraus danke für eure antworten!

viele grüße
sasfed


----------



## Slizzzer (8. März 2004)

Moin!

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials146073.html 

[Eigenwerbung]Hab ich mal geschrieben[/Eigenwerbung]


----------



## stefanschoefl (11. März 2004)

*Antwort Slizzer unt Tutorial*

Hallo Slizzer, 

ich habe Deine Anleitung befolgt, habe nur eine Frage: Was meinst Du mit "IstAuswahl" -- schätze den Namen des Listenfelds - oder ? 
Ich habe das ganze auspropiert, allerdings funktioniert das nicht 100%.


Private Sub txtSuchfeld_AfterUpdate()
DoCmd.Requery "lstAuswahl"
End Sub

Zusätzliche Frage: Die Abfrage  im Abfrage-Generator -- ist der Ausdurkc wirklich so wie Du ihn beschrieben hast? Wie"*" & [Formulare]![frmAdressen]![txtSuchfeld] & "*" ? 
Bei mir kommt dann immer ein Hinweis auf Debugging -- und das da was nicht stimmen kann. Vielleich kannst Du mir da weiterhelfen.

Danke !


----------



## Slizzzer (11. März 2004)

Hi!

Die Namen der Formularfelder sind von mir eingegebene! Der Wizard benennt Felder und Listen anders (z.B. Liste6 anstatt lstAuswahl).
Wenn nun Fehler auftreten, dann liegt das sicherlich daran, dass im VBA-Code und in den Abfragen von Dir nicht alle Namen geändert wurden.

Mich haben schon mehrere Leute zu diesem Problem angemailt. Wenn ich mal Zeit habe *gröhl*   werd ich das Tutorial noch mal eindeutiger umändern.


----------



## augschbugerWICHTL (6. April 2004)

Hallo.

Bin ebenfalls den Anweisungen von Slizzer gefolgt. Ich habe aber nun folgendes Proglem: Wenn ich von der Entwurfsansicht in die Forularansicht wechsle verlangt der PC Parameter für !Formulare!frmAdressen!txtsuchfeld!.
Ich habe die Felder alle korrekt benannt und kann mir nicht erklären woran es liegt. kann mir dabei jemand helfen ?

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Slizzzer (6. April 2004)

Hi!

Wie lautet die Meldung denn genau?


----------



## augschbugerWICHTL (6. April 2004)

so der genaue fehler lautet:

Parameterwert eingeben
Formulare!frmAdresse!txtsuchfeld

und des ganze in einem Fenster mit OK  und Ende  und einer Leerzeile für die parameter


----------



## Slizzzer (6. April 2004)

Das wird durch die Abfrage des Listenfeldes ausgegeben. Offensichtlich hast Du irgendwo doch einen Schreibfehler, oder eher Groß- und Kleinschreibung bei den Feldnamen nicht beachtet. Normalerweise sollte die Abfrage des Listenfeldes sich einen Wert aus dem Textfeld txtSuchfeld holen. Wenn Du nun das Textfeld txtsuchfeld anstatt txtSuchfeld benannt hast, steht die Abfrage im Wald.

Wenn es das auch nicht ist, dann mail mir das Ding.


----------



## augschbugerWICHTL (6. April 2004)

*Ich kriegs nicht hin*

Also ich hab jetzt alles dreifach durchgesehen, aber ich finde keinen Fehler.


----------



## augschbugerWICHTL (13. April 2004)

*an slizzer*

Hi.
Hab leider deine email Adresse verschlammpt, kannst du sie mir noch mal geben?


----------

